# need help



## hitec714 (Nov 28, 2007)

im thinking of getting an application for spring turkey but i my dad doesnt know anything about turkey and i live in wisconsin and need a tutor any can help me i need it quick.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
What type of tutoring do you think you need?

I started hunting gobblers a few years back and I didn't know a thing about it. I read everything that I could about the sport and watched everything on TV that I could stand to watch. I bought a few diaphragm calls and practiced continually while I was driving semi. It's easy to use a diaphragm while going down the road. No hands needed. I'd put a cassette in the stereo and try to imitate the sound of the hens that they had recorded and try to sound like them. It took some time but I was able to get it down pretty good.

I lived in Ohio at the time, and my goal was to bag one gobbler. That is all I wanted. So, when spring rolled around and the season opened, off I went to Southeastern Ohio; big woods country, in search of my gobbler.

Before the season opened, I scouted a few places and didn't find anything too great. So, when I went south I looked into a Wildlife Management Area that had a lot of big timber, was very rugged, and had a good turkey population. More over than looking at maps and such, I talked to everyone that I could find about turkeys and turkey hunting. The manager of the wildlife area in question was very helpful, as were some of the guys at the campground where I was staying. A lot of turkey hunters around that area at that time.

Anyway, I hunted in Southeast Ohio for two years and never did kill a turkey there. It wasn't that I didn't see them or hear them. I saw and heard them nearly everyday I went out. It's just that I didn't know what I was doing good enough to close the deal. I made some mistakes that, in hindsight, cost me my first turkey at that point. I could get them to answer me and even had a couple that was within 50 yards or so, but it just wasn't to be.

I did finally get one. I shot a nice gobbler in Northwest Ohio during my third year of hunting them. After my experience with them in Southeastern Oho, this turkey was almost easy to get. I set two decoys out in the corner of a cornfield that he had been strutting in and set up. At about 8 o'clock he and a fellow gobbler came out about 200 yards from me and began to strut. A hen was with them and she came on a run to my decoys. I called twice, as I remember, and he and his buddy came strutting in to 30 yards and I dispatched him cleanly with a load of magnum #5's to the noggin. It was awesome and he proved to be a wonderful bird, probably 2 years old, with a beard of 10.25 inches.

I guess a couple of things that I learned and could pass along to you, if you decide to take this challenge, is:
Patience is a must. Don't get in a big hurry with a bird. You may hear him answering and getting closer every time you call, but he has to do it in his own time. He may get to you in 2 minutes and it may be a half hour or more before he gets into gun range. Just sit still and wait to see what happens. It's their show and if you move on them they are, more than likely, going to see you. It's over then.

Secondly, talk to everyone you can and read everything you can about the sport. There are many good articles and books on the subject and even some magazines that are put out exclusively on turkey hunting. Get a call or two of your choice and practice. Also practice shooting and check out what load your gun patterns best.

Lastly, DON"T MOVE! They have excellent eyesight and pick up movement very quickly. Camo yourself well and find something to sit against that will break up your outline. Then, don't move.

Hope this helps you out some,
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## hitec714 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks ill try that


----------

